
Advanced Data Structures (2017) - jonbaer
https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.851/
======
aasasd
This has been on HN a month ago, with some comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20044876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20044876)

And more from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12871234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12871234)

Also was posted several times with no reaction.

------
pkaye
Curious has anyone made use of these advanced data structures in an production
program?

~~~
fooker
Yes. I work on compilers and data structures can make or break the case for
implementing several optimizations.

~~~
polskibus
Which one would you point out as the most useful from your point of view? It's
much easier to learn that topic looking at the practical side as well as the
theory.

~~~
fooker
Representing integer ranges and working on dynamic graphs are everywhere in
compilers. Also hashing and string algorithms, for obvious reasons.

------
jorblumesea
Good stuff, Erik's MIT lectures are a goldmine. He's an excellent teacher of
complex topics.

Can't wait until some of these end up in the interview loop /s

~~~
vijaybritto
If it's particularly rare and advanced, wont using it in interviews filter out
a lot of good candidates as well?

~~~
lunchables
Yes, the "/s" at the end meant he was being sarcastic.

------
urmish
So the Fall 2017 class has a concept of inverted lectures where students watch
class videos in their own time and essentially have a "office hour" and Q&A
type discussion in class.

------
garyfirestorm
clicking on those individual icons 'Time Travel' or 'Dynamic Graphs' under
Fall 17 returns 404

~~~
Tomte
Why do you tell us, not the author of the web page?

~~~
stronglikedan
> _not the author_

What makes you think they didn't?

------
2_listerine_pls
Wish Erick could put them on edx.

